# Leopard gecko big tummy



## Candy74 (May 7, 2012)

My female gecko has a large mass in belly I did think she was gravid but this don't look normal this is one full mass a pinky colour and feels like fluid , any info plz


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

1st of all has she been anywhere near a male?

Substrate? Impaction maybe? 

Is the little guy still eating and behaving normaly? 

And welcome to the forum  


What would i do without tapatalk?!


----------



## Candy74 (May 7, 2012)

Hi we have not had them long they are a breeding pair , since we got them couple wks ago we noticed they not eating much, and on bottom of tank we have a like compact brickett can't remember the name lol but u put it in water and it expands ends up looking like a brown soil but we were told this was safer for them if they ingest , the lump is pinky colour an feels like liquid she looks like she having trouble walking with it ? X


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Could you try and put a picture up of it?


----------

